#ubuntuforums 2011-07-11
<Artificial_Intel> hello out there
<nerdy_kid> hi everyone, has anyone here managed to get a 100% working nvidia optimus?
<nerdy_kid> I guess not...
<s-fox> Hello.
<Artificial_Intel> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello Artificial_Intel 
<s-fox> =)
<Artificial_Intel> is optimus even supported in nvidia restricted drivers?
<nerdy_kid> Artificial_Intel, optimus is not supported through the nvidia drivers, only through a project called "bumblebee"...It seems to work, but I don't want to drop $1200 for something that doesnt work well...
<Artificial_Intel> didn't knew, open source project?
<nerdy_kid> yeah, so there is hope :)
<newz2000> Hi, I work for Canonical and I've been asked to look into the SSO integration module for the VB upgrade
<newz2000> However unfortunately I've not been given a ton of information to work with. :-)
<newz2000> Anyone around who is able to help me out? 
<Pici> newz2000: You sure you're in the right channel? This is #kubuntu-offtopic
<s-fox> Pici,  We're om #ubuntuforums 
<Pici> er
<newz2000> am I? I thought this was #ubuntuforums
<Pici> what
<newz2000> :-)
<Pici> silly irssi... moving my windows around.
<Pici> newz2000: sorry!
<s-fox> newz2000,  I am an admin on the forum ;)
<newz2000> no sweat. ;-)
<newz2000> s-fox: I guess what I need to know most is the version of vb I should test with
 * newz2000 is assuming he can download a trial version
<newz2000> I guess I was wrong, they don't have a trial version available
<s-fox> newz2000,   version 4.x - i can check exact version later when am home.
<newz2000> s-fox: is this form of communication the most productive or is there a better way for me to communicate with the people involved in the upgrade?
<s-fox> newz2000,  You might want to get in contact with technoviking .  He has been working closely with canonical re: upgrade.  Certainly had more input than me.
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> technoviking: ping, I'll e-mail you too through the RT system, re: need to get up to speed on the vb openid integration task
<newz2000> (once I figure out the rt system)
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-12
<jamesensor> hello, does anyone know about disk damage done by ubuntu? High frequency of load/unload cycles
<Shadow__X> that issue was found a while ago and should not be a concern afaik at this point
<HAWK_> hi
<keapon> Greets All, I have a syslog problem
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-13
<ameertawfik> I am doing an academic research about content usefulness in online forums. In order to have an understanding of content usefulness, i need to study whats makes users evaluate content as useful.
<ameertawfik> in your opinion and through your experience in cnet:   1- What makes a useful post ( Initial or reply post)?  2- What makes a useful thread (The overall discussion)?
<ameertawfik> i have posted this question in ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770676), but the respones were not that much
<ameertawfik> so, i was wondering if you could give me some feedback?
<ameertawfik> hi all
<ameertawfik> i have one question related to  my study. the question is what are the characteristics of a useful thread or post?
<Guest34331> need help with wubi installation, downloaded it to run alongside windows..rebooted computer and no option to choose os
<dipiwee> morinig
<dipiwee> looking for the nick of a forum mod..
<dipiwee> or if a forum mod is available in here right now..
<dipiwee> anyone around ?
<dipiwee> ?
<dipiwee> still no one around ?
<Mandrew> maybe :P
<dipiwee> Mandrew: are you a forum op ?
<dipiwee> by any chance
<Mandrew> not by a long shot ;)
<dipiwee> Mandrew: mind giving me the nick of a forum mod ? so i could maybe pm him on the forum
<Mandrew> i just found this place myself
<ZereF> hi hi
<ZereF> hey guys, i'm having trouble setting up a new grub script
<dipiwee> is there anyone around ?
<Pici> Perhaps...
<ZereF> sigh
<Pici> dipiwee: Why do you need a nick of a moderator here on IRC if you're going to pm them on the forums?
<dipiwee> Pici: i found no forum moderator on the forums.. 
<ikonia> dipiwee: they are all listed 
<dipiwee> it's a little easier to type in the nick
<dipiwee> and send a pm
<dipiwee> ikonia: i must be blind.. you don't have a link by any chance?
<ikonia> dipiwee: it's easy to send a pm to the person 
<ikonia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showgroups.php
<Pici> dipiwee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showgroups.php
<ikonia> dipiwee: the big "show forum leaders" link at the bottom
<dipiwee> ikonia: thats great
<dipiwee> thanks alot
<ikonia> dipiwee: or if you click on the forum you want and scroll down to the bottom it lists all the moderators of that forum
<dipiwee> ikonia: the "question" is that i don't know where to post the topic i would like to create
<dipiwee> hence why im looking to pm a mod to ask where i should post that topic :D
<ikonia> what's the topic ?
<dipiwee> ikonia: off ubuntu topic..
<dipiwee> I would post a link .. but if i do so in here i will be held guilty of promoting ..
<dipiwee> so i prefer posting it on the forum where a mod will let me post it
<ikonia> dipiwee: that's the coffee house thing
<dipiwee> basically its a dot sharing website
<ikonia> dipiwee: what's the actual topic
<dipiwee> so.. "dots" = configuration files.
<ikonia> dot sharing ?
<ikonia> what is dot sharing ?
<Pici> dotfiles
<Pici> ikonia: where people share things like .vimrc and .screenrc and .bash_aliases things like that.
<dipiwee> Pici: nope.. dotfiles has been "down" for a looong while now..
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> Pici: I'm clearly not cool, I've never heard of that
<Pici> dipiwee: I meant it as an example.
<dipiwee> Pici: sorry 
<dipiwee> so .. if a topic could be posted on the forums about it.. would be awesome ! for people who enjoy "customizing" and great for the website aswell
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-14
<gilles_> hello there
<johnnybelfast> Hi, when someone gets a chance to look at it, there is an issue with my account on Ubuntu forums. I mistakenly created a second account. The admin told me it was against the rules to have two accounts so I stopped using one.  For some reason both accounts were disabled shortly afterwards and as such I had to open a third account just to get on. Now the third account has been shut down,...
<johnnybelfast> ...possibly for the same reason. I work for a company of 30 people and we are migrating some of our machines to Ubuntu.  I would appreciate if this matter be resolved as soon as possible. The account I need enabled is 'Johnsie' and the accounts that can be removed are 'Skelator' and 'johnnbelfast'. If there are any issues with this then please contact john.mccourt@yahoo.com. Thanks.
<newz2000> technoviking: good news, I got access to the dev server. Give me a ping when you have a moment to chat, I think I could use some further details.
<el_bb> why was read access on the ubuntu forums restricted to members?
<FTMichael> STupid Unity
<newz2000> technoviking: around? Can you help me with the dev server? I'd like to see the error so I can start understanding how to fix it
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-15
<s-fox> Hello.
<rhin0> anyone know how I flag a forum post SOLVED 
<rhin0> The feature had been deactivated due to database corruptions issues with the plugin. After the devs rewrote the code, ubuntu-geek made it available again. You’ll find it under the Thread Tools menu. You can only mark your own threads as solved. The action can be reverted and the thread marked as unsolved.
<rhin0> http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2009/08/30/marking-threads-as-solved-on-the-ubuntu-forums/
<rhin0> ok
<rhin0> ok found out its on 'thread tools'
<rhin0> was re this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1804840&highlight=issue+keyboard+mouse   <- I put in the message that someone who has access to ubuntu bugs can please update the bug listing (I am not registered) -- this is an ubuntu bug (bug # is in the post)
<rhin0> its not a bug -- can be worked around 
<rhin0> bug has been open since 2009
